# Are you hot yet ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had to make a trip out today to pick up some irrigation tubing. I usually open the truck door and reach in and start it so at least the a/c won't be blowing hot air at me. This is what my dash read.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang Nascar ride there.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

it be triple digits here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow !! a Hot one here today 85 F, in a week its suppose to get hotter, the usual garlic harvest temps..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep, thats the Valley of the Sun for sure. Should have been called Hell, lol We finally got some rain, what about you guys Don ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No rain here yet Ed. Not likely til next week. Quite honestly I'd prefer you all got it, not that we couldn't use it but any run off just goes down stream here. Any rain there waters the forest and run off goes into a lake.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

We need rain in Colorado....the entire state is on fire.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dry here, too. No rain in sight.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

We have 4 seasons in Colorado. Winter, spring, fire and road construction.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Post Test with picture.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Sorry Ed, but Hell, is right down the frwy to the east. it is :hot:here been in the 105/115 for a good three weeks now. our two seasons go from hot to hotter


----------

